# looking for homes for 6 robo hamsters.



## Maiisiku (Feb 20, 2009)

I'm really upset that I have to do this but I've got no choice because of my living situation. I don't drive so can't drop off but I could meet you at Reading trainstation with them or you can pick them up from my house.

3 friendly robo girlies. Rina, Risa and Riku. 

1 shy little boy Hiro who needs work. He's probably been abused from the way he acts but he's a lovely little guy that needs much love.

2 timid girlies. Nuri and Yui. Need some work but would probably be great pets with some care and attention. 

I've been working on my rescues who are still a bit skitty for some time. Nuri, Yui and Hiro MUST be kept in seperate cages. But Rina, Riku and Risa are siblings and have been kept together since birth. 

I'm really upset with having to get rid of them but my landlady is not telling the agency whats going on and I want them to find new homes as soon as possible. My other 2 hamsters and 2 gerbils will be staying with us. A friend will look after them for me if I have to go into tempoary accomodation. 

All of them must be rehomed by July 31st. If I can't find anyone who wants them on here I will be taking them to pets at home adoption area as a very last resort. 

The hamsters are free to a good home but if you want their cages they will be an aditional cost. Please contact me asap. If you are interested in the cages please let me know.
Cage wise I have:

Rotastak Creepy castle,
cosmo pod,
2 circle parts and a bed part (rotastak),
18 by 12 by 18 fish tank with a lid (bit bigger then a small perfecto tank), 
critter trail y
and a fop cage.
I also have 2 bin cages which are 45 litre which are made into decent sized cages (ideal for Rina, Risa and Riku who need to be together).

Thanks for reading and I hope someone has a loving caring home for them to go to.


----------



## cassie01 (Jul 11, 2008)

aww, im so sorry your having to rehome them all. 

i was just about to message you about possibly coming to pick up this weekend, now that stupid car show is over and done with. Also if anyone is interested further north i can pick them up the same time and either drop off or people can collect from mine, i know you had trouble with distance before.

Really sorry to hear your having so much much trouble with moving.


----------



## Maiisiku (Feb 20, 2009)

Thank you so much Cassie. I really apeciate that. I am really worried. They still can't get in touch with the landlady and said today if they don't get in contact with her tonight they are going to start looking for something else for me. But I know wherever they put me they will only let me have 2 or 3 rodents (they don't have to know about Tama I'll hide her >.>).


----------



## happybunny22000 (Oct 10, 2008)

im in preston  or id take some


----------



## Maiisiku (Feb 20, 2009)

Cassie lives in Near kiddermister (which is up near birmingham) if anyone lives near by and could pick them up from her. She's coming down to pick up Hiro, Yui and Nuri on the weekend. So if anyone wants Riku, Risa and Rina who lives near her she said she'd take them with her.


----------



## Maiisiku (Feb 20, 2009)

Hiro, Yui and Nuri will be going to live with Cassie. Just waiting to confirm a pick up date.
Risa, Rina and Riku's pick up date is comfirmed for this weekend.


----------

